# GPS trackers



## kahmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone used a GPS tracker on their cat? One of our cats went missing for a week recently - he's home safe and sound now but we'd like to avoid the trauma if it happens again!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have used them.
The problem we had is that we used a breakaway safety collar and he use to come home with out the collar.
We did find the GPS bit sometimes but in the end that got lost too!

The only other way is to cat proof your garden. Which is what we did in the end.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

They do exist, but unfortunately technology hasn't reached the stage where they are small enough to use comfortably with cats (they are more suited to dogs at the moment).

I went through a similar trauma nearly a year ago when one of my boys disappeared for a couple of weeks, and during those endless searches I swore blind that I would do whatever it took to invent a GPS microchip for cats. Sadly, however, I think the kind of money you would have to throw at a project like that is probably in the millions!


----------

